
Giving Women the Access Code - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/science/giving-women-the-access-code.html?_r=1&ref=science
======
niete
Harvey Mudd acceptance rates by sex:

\---------

Male 21%

Female 46.3%

\---------

That the most selective schools with the most interested applicants can fiddle
with their programs to get arbitrary demographics is no surprise. With the
number people that apply to Harvard I imagine they could have a class of
programmers that was 100% midgets if they wanted; that does not mean other
universities can do the same.

